# fixed lens or DSLR?



## qwertyjjj (Jun 7, 2012)

I've just been reading through UNderstand Exposure and although I understand the basics, I am fiunding it very hard to make any creative pictures.
About the most creative I can get is a tungsten moonlit picture, a long shutter speed for mobing vehicles at night, or a slightly blurred background but even this is difficult on most shots...it seems like the picture depth is almost always too clear.
My camera is a Canon G12 6.1-30.5mm 1:2.8-4.5.
Are there any attachments I could get to help? I often find I can't zoom in enough to get decent shots of animals or other objects. Macro seems okay.

Alternatively, should I be thinking about getting an SLR instead and ditching the G12? Only issue I have is that SLR's seem so big and are not easy to travel with!


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jun 7, 2012)

It sounds like you want a mirrorless system or a 4/3.


----------



## Studio7Four (Jun 7, 2012)

Unless your budget mandates that you sell your G12 to get a DSLR, I would recommend getting a DSLR to _supplement _rather than replace your G12.  As far as small, easily portable cameras are concerned, the G12 is a pretty powerful tool.  Yes, there are limitations to the G12 - as you pointed out, with a maximum aperture of f/2.8 you will not get as shallow a depth of focus as you can with some SLR lenses, and the 140mm (equivalent) max focal length is less of a zoom than the 200-300mm you can easily get in an SLR lens.  However, as you also point out, the G12 is much more portable than a DSLR and as is said, the best camera is the one you have with you.  

I'm certainly not going to talk you out of a DSLR, and it sounds like you're running into frustrating limitations which may dictate getting one.  However, if you can't swing both, I'd be loathe to recommend trading cameras to overcome those limitations at the expense of shooting less due to the relative inconvenience of carrying around the bulkier DSLR.


----------



## qwertyjjj (Jun 7, 2012)

Schwettylens said:


> It sounds like you want a mirrorless system or a 4/3.



Sorry, I'm fairly new to this...what are those systems?



Studio7Four said:


> Unless your budget mandates that you sell your G12 to get a DSLR, I would recommend getting a DSLR to _supplement _rather than replace your G12.  As far as small, easily portable cameras are concerned, the G12 is a pretty powerful tool.  Yes, there are limitations to the G12 - as you pointed out, with a maximum aperture of f/2.8 you will not get as shallow a depth of focus as you can with some SLR lenses, and the 140mm (equivalent) max focal length is less of a zoom than the 200-300mm you can easily get in an SLR lens.  However, as you also point out, the G12 is much more portable than a DSLR and as is said, the best camera is the one you have with you.
> 
> I'm certainly not going to talk you out of a DSLR, and it sounds like you're running into frustrating limitations which may dictate getting one.  However, if you can't swing both, I'd be loathe to recommend trading cameras to overcome those limitations at the expense of shooting less due to the relative inconvenience of carrying around the bulkier DSLR.



It may say it goes to 2.8 but in reality it's very difficult to get it past 4 or 3.6 with a correct light meter reading.
It's seems very difficult to get proper depth pictures...it almsot always makes everything appear in focus on the picture unless you are so close as to be in Macro mode.

How do you get 140mm max focal length...is that lens size x zoom?
Are there any zoom attachmewnts I could get for the G12?


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jun 7, 2012)

Nikon Store - Nikon 1 Cameras

PEN System Cameras

Basically like a DSLR but you look at a screen (you dont look through the lens) when you shoot.  A lot smaller.  You can have a camera and multiple lenses in a tiny fanny pack.


----------



## qwertyjjj (Jun 7, 2012)

Schwettylens said:


> Nikon Store - Nikon 1 Cameras
> 
> PEN System Cameras
> 
> Basically like a DSLR but you look at a screen (you dont look through the lens) when you shoot.  A lot smaller.  You can have a camera and multiple lenses in a tiny fanny pack.



But is it as good as a DLSR?
Aren't there lenses for the G12?
Also, how can I figure out how much extra zoom I will get with these attachments compared to my current G12?


----------



## daarksun (Jun 7, 2012)

There are no lenses for the G12.   

I would check out the Sony NEX cameras before the Nikon 1, Pen or new Olympus 4/3rds.  

Image quality is in the users hands whether the DSLR or the 4/3 systems. 

What you purchase depends on what you are going to use it for. If you are shooting for yourself and friends the 4/3rd camera will be great. Even for the small pay projects.  I think people that know something about cams or believe they do aren't going to take someone serious shooting with the 4/3rds.  It's wrong but that's how it is.  A friend of mine was out shooting with his Sony NEX, it's sabout the same size as the other mirrorless systems.  People were laughing at him using the camera while shooting near DSLR users. next to my 7D it's tiny.  He still has the NEX but went out and bought himself a 60D a few months ago. 

I am a huge fan of the NEX products. I have played with the NEX units and shot with them. Low light was incredible, image quality was awesome throughout the iso range. the smaller camera, uses the Sony DSLR lenses with the adapter.  The camera rocks.


----------



## usayit (Jun 7, 2012)

qwertyjjj said:


> But is it as good as a DLSR?



Good as DSLR?

In some ways yes... in other ways no...   

For most people, they are just as good as an entry level DSLR.  Their advantage is the size of both the camera and lenses.

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...cts/284092-everything-evil-you-comes-out.html


----------



## qwertyjjj (Jun 8, 2012)

daarksun said:


> There are no lenses for the G12.
> 
> I would check out the Sony NEX cameras before the Nikon 1, Pen or new Olympus 4/3rds.
> 
> ...


I

I'll check out the Sony, thanks.

I thought there was a 58mm lens adapter for the G12?
http://www.amazon.co.uk/58mm-LENS-A...8?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1339140731&sr=1-8

The thing is that all these small cameras (NEX, Nikon 1, PEN) all seem to cost about as much as a mid range DSLR anyway don't they?


----------



## qwertyjjj (Jun 8, 2012)

I'll check out the Sony, thanks.

 I thought there was a 58mm lens adapter for the G12?
http://www.amazon.co.uk/58mm-LENS-Ad...9140731&sr=1-8
Will that work? Is there something better?

 The thing is that all these small cameras (NEX, Nikon 1, PEN) all seem  to cost about as much as a mid range DSLR anyway don't they?


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jun 8, 2012)

Fuji x-pro1 is nice too.  That is what I really want.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jun 8, 2012)

qwertyjjj said:


> I'll check out the Sony, thanks.
> 
> I thought there was a 58mm lens adapter for the G12?
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/58mm-LENS-Ad...9140731&sr=1-8
> ...



That goes over the lens that come with it.  Probably sucks.  You want something where you can dismount the lens and put a different one.


----------



## qwertyjjj (Jun 8, 2012)

Thing is, if I buy one of those compact ones with extra lens then is there any point in keeping the G12?
The alternative is keep the G12 and get a larger mid range DSLR.
I need something that I can use to photograph wildlife but don;t really want a telephoto lens as they are too big.
ANd I would also like something where I can use the DOF field properly. With the G12 it seems to make very little difference whether you are at f3 or f8.


----------



## qwertyjjj (Jun 8, 2012)

Is there a telephoto lens for the Sony NEX cameras or is the 55mm good enough?


----------



## qwertyjjj (Jun 11, 2012)

Studio7Four said:


> Unless your budget mandates that you sell your G12 to get a DSLR, I would recommend getting a DSLR to _supplement _rather than replace your G12.  As far as small, easily portable cameras are concerned, the G12 is a pretty powerful tool.  Yes, there are limitations to the G12 - as you pointed out, with a maximum aperture of f/2.8 you will not get as shallow a depth of focus as you can with some SLR lenses, and the 140mm (equivalent) max focal length is less of a zoom than the 200-300mm you can easily get in an SLR lens.  However, as you also point out, the G12 is much more portable than a DSLR and as is said, the best camera is the one you have with you.
> 
> I'm certainly not going to talk you out of a DSLR, and it sounds like you're running into frustrating limitations which may dictate getting one.  However, if you can't swing both, I'd be loathe to recommend trading cameras to overcome those limitations at the expense of shooting less due to the relative inconvenience of carrying around the bulkier DSLR.




But if you can't make those shots with good depth DOF then what's the point in having the G12? Yes, it does everything else very well but then then so do most of them.


----------



## SoCalTiger (Jun 11, 2012)

qwertyjjj said:


> Is there a telephoto lens for the Sony NEX cameras or is the 55mm good enough?



Sony has a decent number of lenses which are compatible. Just do a search for Sony NEX Lenses. Their 55-210mm is reasonably priced and would probably be what you're looking for:

Amazon.com: Sony E 55-210mm F4.5-6.3 Lens for Sony NEX Cameras: Electronics


----------

